# hot beds caused by heaters under them



## 127162 (Aug 21, 2009)

We have a new motor home with a combination boiler under the bed. Used the heating for the first time last week and had to cut our trip short.
To maintain a nice temperature in the MH of about 22 deg C the heating was left on low, day and night. The temperature under the bed rose to a staggering 51 degs C and it was impossible to sleep in the bed or continue the trip. Has anyone out there experienced the same problem and if so, what is the answer???


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Boiler Position*

Our Heater/Boiler is in the boot/garage this is fantastic for drying clothes and warming the underside of the bed.

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Make sure that none of the (up to) four outlet tubes from the boiler have come adrift.

We had the problem of the garage getting hotter than the van.

Discovered that three of the four corrugated air tubes had worked loose from the collars that hold them into the boiler.

They are a push fit.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ours is under the bed like yours, Jim. Even in the depths of winter, we can just about notice a slight warming around our toe areas, but nothing at all unpleasant.

As pippin suggests, it could be that a pipe has worked loose. I'd check that hot air is present at all of the outlets.

Did you have the hot water boiler on by any chance? Maybe that's the problem - we only turn the hot water on when we need to use it (leaving 20 - 30 minutes for it to heat up, of course).

Good luck.

Gerald


----------



## 127162 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Heater under the bed*

Hi you guys. thanks for the quick replies, don't you sleep!!! Can confirm that all pipes are correctly fitted. We did have the water on as well so will try it with the water off.
Cheers Jim


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We have a similar problem, the boiler does get warm, but as yet I have not got around to reading the instruction manual to just have the heating on, on its own.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Heater under the bed*



JIM22 said:


> Hi you guys. thanks for the quick replies, don't you sleep!!! Can confirm that all pipes are correctly fitted. We did have the water on as well so will try it with the water off.
> Cheers Jim


We don't have the water heater (240v) or the heating (ie gas warm air) on at night - during winter camping we have a 500w oil filled radiator running all night.

I put the 240v water heating on in the morning when I get up to make the 'early ' morning cup of tea and the gas warm air when we both get up later.

My boot/garage ( under the bed) does get warm when the Truma is running 'full ' blast - but we're usually out of bed by that time - I have thought - now what could I do with that waste heat ??

Harry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim, if you want pictures of the controls with simplified (idiot-proof) instructions added then have a hunt for mine on here.

Printed them off and refer to them every time you use them.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Heater under the bed*



Coulstock said:


> rly ' morning cup of tea and the gas warm air when we both get up later.
> 
> My boot/garage ( under the bed) does get warm when the Truma is running 'full ' blast - but we're usually out of bed by that time - I have thought - now what could I do with that waste heat ??
> 
> Harry


I think you'll find its not wasted heat.

I discovered that one of the warm air ducts in my van goes right to the rear of the 'boot' then disappears through the very far rearward end of the bathroom wall. It then goes behind the shower enclosure, wardrobe and kitchen unit before emerging under the front lounge table.
Its actually following the water pipes that are situated in the far corners of the van and preventing any freezing problems in the winter.

With reference to the OP, yes I did experience tortuous itching feet and calves for a couple of nights last winter, then discovered that there was a hot air duct disconnected. Pushed it back on and all was well.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Just an adendum to my comment about drying the clothes in the Garage.
Naturally I keep a door ajar to make sure no condensation takes place indoors.

Steve


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Can you not vent the space to loose the excess heat? 

Our combi is under the wardrobe and next to the bed, and seemed to generate a heck of a lot of heat when just set to water heating - just what you need on summer nights in France! 

I have now installed two 100mm silent slow running fans from Quiet PC, one next to the boiler and the other at the top of the wardrobe, and everything is much cooler now 8)


----------



## 127162 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Heat under the beds*

As this MH cost more than the SUM of our first four houses I have returned it to the supplier as "Not Fit For Purpose". they are now trying to vent the area to help the situation. Carrying a separate oil heater isn't really on having spent all this cash, we just expect that the manufacturers get it right. Perhaps all those people out there who are making do, and it seems there are many of you, should in fact be complaining then the manufactures would change things for the better. Must admit CamperUK are being very helpful. We are now on our fourth visit with snags that they are putting right. They in fact have had the MH more than we have. That is a pretty poor reflection on the standards of this industry.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Just run some checks on my Truma C 6002 (EL) which is located in the boot cavity under our fixed bed .

Thermometer on top of the Truma

a. 240V Water Heater ' immersion' on for 1 hour - no change in temperature - was about +17 at the start and after 1 hour was about +18/19 on top of the Truma.

b. Warm Air Heating on for 1 hour - Truma Controls Thermostat at position 4 - temperarure on the Truma after 1 hour was +30 but no effect felt 'in ' the bed. Van temp had gone from +17 to +20 - very comfortable.

Making do: Not a case of making do - if you're on hook up ( which is always my preference) then it costs less to run a 500w oil filled (cost is in the daily charge ) than use my own gas.

Finally - based on my checks there would seem to be a problem with your installation - good luck with the dealer.

Harry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would suggest another look at the outlets - make sure that there are four hoses and that they are pushed fully home.

If there are fewer than four it is possible a blank is missing.

Ours was in a very tight space and it was very difficult to see all the outlets, never mind actually push them back in.


----------



## 127162 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Hot under the bed*

Hi Pipping. Definitely confirmed that all pipes are connected and there is no air leakage. These pipes also get very hot and start acting as radiators which obviously adds to the problem as there is quite a lot of footage under the bed. Hopefully Alan at CamperUK will be successful with venting it away. Time will tell. Off to the show tomorrow to bend ears.


----------

